# H&M Grand Opening in Hong Kong



## hkdigit (Mar 11, 2007)

Swedish retail giant Hennes & Mauritz AB (operating as H&M), opened its first store in 68 Queen's Road Central, Hong Kong on 10 March, 2007.




H&M Get Ready To Some Serious......




... Queueing ...













M by Madonna




More Photos here:
H&M Grand Opening in Hong Kong | Hong Kong Digital Vision - Images, Pictures and photos


----------



## Riggaberto (Mar 12, 2007)

I like the 2nd and 3rd to last ones a lot.  It's cool that there are people from all around the world around here posting photos from around the world, very cool to see.


----------



## hkdigit (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Riggaberto


----------



## digital flower (Mar 15, 2007)

I like the first one. It is nice and wide. 

It makes me glad I don't live in the big city


----------



## droyz2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

This just blows my mind. Everytime I go shopping with my girlfriend, there may be 10 people in an H&M store. Very nice pics, I am just thankful I do not have to deal with that many people.


----------

